# rings



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Guys and ladies if you wear rings please take them off and put them up or leave them at home while working at the ranch or lease. Ispent most of the day in the ER to get my finger sutured up after my ring caught on the lip of the protein feeder an tore the meat and skin from around 2/3rds of my ring finger between the hand and first joint. Took 5 sutures and very lucky no tendon, nerve or vessel damage. Will post pics later.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Makes me cringe just reading it!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang, Martin Luther, I hope it heals up ok. Them rings can hurt you in a hurry. Post them Pics.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

WE WANT PICS!!! 

Actually, I keep some pics of just that around to show guys at work that get married and show up with their rings on...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Ouch man...and that's why I never wear one which ticks my wife off to no end. 
They also will rub the finish off the side of a perfectly good 50mg...ok that's the real reason(no pun intended)!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Sounds terrible man, glad your injury wasn't too severe.

Thanks for the warning - I will be passing it on.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Sometimes it takes only one accident to learn a lesson. Rings, watches, bracelets,
necklaces and loose clothing has caused many an injury and even death.
I witnessed a man get his unbuttoned shirt cuff entangled in a drill press, it was a
bad scene to say the least. He could`nt even holler out, luckily I saw it and we got the machine turned off before his arm was ripped off. I always wore short sleeve
shirts in the machine shop while on the drill press or vertical mill. 
Glad to hear you have no permanent damage.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I was climbing down the metal ladder from a stand many years ago and missed the next to the last rung.My wedding band hung on someting above me and my arm,fully extended ,lacked about 6 in of letting me touch the ground...I was hanging,full weight ,on that one finger..thank goodness I wan't near as fat then as I am now...it would have torn off that finger....I was able to pull myself back up with the other hand ,enough to free my now dislocated finger...fortunately ,no lasting effects...except the only way I could remove that ring now is to cut it...the knuckle swelled up and has never returned to it's previous size...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

ouch.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, that's an old item of concern in the construction world. Lots of injuries from rings getting caught on forms and duplex nail heads and many other things on a job site.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Really bad when you short across 12 volts with em they get red hot before burning up

Charlie


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I've seen two friends nearly loose a finger while jumping out the back of a deuce and a half, when in the Military. 

The other thing that makes me cringe, is when I see guys with fishing necklaces made from fishing line. That shark tooth looks cool, until the line get caught.

Hope you heal quickly, and thanks for the head up.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

If any of these injuries ever occur to any of you, ice that hand ASAP, and keep it that way right to the ER.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

MLK said:


> Guys and ladies if you wear rings please take them off and put them up or leave them at home while working at the ranch or lease. Ispent most of the day in the ER to get my finger sutured up after my ring caught on the lip of the protein feeder an tore the meat and skin from around 2/3rds of my ring finger between the hand and first joint. Took 5 sutures and very lucky no tendon, nerve or vessel damage. Will post pics later.


I'm very glad to hear your ok and that all it took was 5 sutures!!! That was very lucky indeed!!!

I have treated quite a few finger avulsions/degloving and amputations due to rings and various other methods and I can tell you its not a pleasant ordeal for anybody involved.

If there is ever a case of the skin being completely avulsed/degloved from the finger or there is a complete amputation and your around, make sure you recover the skin or amputated part and wrap it in something moist and then put it in a baggy and then on ice and get to the ER ASAP as they may have a very good chance of re-attaching the skin or digit.

One other thing, you had better be quick to get the missing pieces gathered up if they're is a canine around because they WILL help themselves to the tasty morsels!! Don't ask me how I know this, just trust me!!! LOL


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

*pics of the damage*

just like others have posted i was very lucky on this one. you will not see me wearing my ring other than maybe when the wife and i go out. here are the pics and they dont do justice for what it looked like in person. hardest part was keeping the wife from passing out while cutting the ring off and then washing the wet protein feed off the hand and arm back at the cabin. forgive the quality of th pics taken with blackerry.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Again, Thank Goodness it turned out that good!! It could have been much worse! The family and I are sending a prayer up for your speedy recovery and for your truly good fortune.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Kinda stuff happens all the time. My uncle had his ring finger ripped off shutting a barn door while driving by on the tractor. His ring got caught on a nail as he drove by.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

another example of a ring injury...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thanks wildbill.. makes my barbacoa taco taste like it needs more onion 

Heal up fast Mike bow season will be here soon.. not to mention Colorado is just around the corner


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I am glad you posted this.
I ALWAYS wear my wedding ring and my college ring.
I am also a machinist so if anyone should know better it would be me.
Yes I even wear my rings while at work...this makes me feel like a dumb arse.

Dang I gotta remember to take them off now.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

No photo ?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I always wear safetly gloves at the lease. I'm talking the good quality leather ones. After having my fingers broken several times, and witnessing others get the hands injured I went to Home Depot and bought 1/2 dozen pair of high end work gloves. They last a good long time!


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

I used to wear my ring at work (plant maintenance for a concrete company) until I got my hand smashed with a 48" pipe wrench attached to the end of a product auger. I saw my hand swell up to the size of a softball almost instantly and luckily my first reaction was to pull the ring off as fast as possible. 
ER doc said if I'da left it on, they wouldn't have been able to save the finger. Now I very rarely wear my ring at all. Mostly, it's out of habit of not wearing it all day, but also b/c it doesn't quite fit anymore since the injury.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

wildbill said:


> another example of a ring injury...


Talk about givn some one the "bird". That finger looks like it needs some cheese and chili on it lol Tuff luck right there


----------

